# Softride upgrade



## Trevvy (30 Dec 2008)

I have a fairly old Softride triathlon bike with a 105 groupset (down tube levers) and would like to know if it is worth upgrading to use as a TT bike. It is in pretty good order but wasn't sure if I should spend much money on it. Any thoughts?


----------



## Will1985 (30 Dec 2008)

Welcome Trevvy - from a fellow South Norfolk rider (when not at university)! Sounds like it would work - if you wanted a more modern setup you'll be looking at bar-end shifters plus a base bar with extensions, which could all be picked up on eBay for well under £100.

Are you a member of any of the local clubs?


----------



## Trevvy (30 Dec 2008)

Yes, VC Norwich - I'm happy to ask one of them but was open to anyone! Thanks for replying - how come you're in Birmingham?


----------



## Will1985 (30 Dec 2008)

Masters degree. Were you out on Boxing Day?


----------



## Trevvy (30 Dec 2008)

Sorry, just realised you're at Uni - Aston I presume?


----------



## Will1985 (30 Dec 2008)

No - University of Birmingham.


----------



## Trevvy (30 Dec 2008)

Didn't go out Boxing Day - had that 'flu bug going around. Went out the previous Sunday tho - ended with free chips and mince pies!


----------



## Will1985 (30 Dec 2008)

OK - I'm probably going to join VC Norwich for 2009 and go out for rides when I'm back.

I'm only just down the road in Fritton when at home.


----------



## Trevvy (30 Dec 2008)

Make yourself known - I'll be out on most Tuesday and Thursday evenings and occasional Sundays. Black and red Bottecchia.


----------



## Will1985 (30 Dec 2008)

I've been out a few times in the last year, plus I know Heart Attack from this forum.


----------

